# It's a boy, and I can't stop crying



## SamerSue

We found out the gender yesterday, courtesy of the Natera Panorama nipt. It's a boy. I'd really been hoping for a girl. REALLY hoping. My husband is over-the-moon happy, but I'm just... here.

I think a lot of it is that he only wants one baby, so I know that this is likely going to be our only child. And I've dreamed of having a baby girl since I was young. I've always planned to name her after my Grandma, and use my Mom's middle name as her middle name. And now I can't do that. 

My husband told his coworkers todsy that the baby is a boy, and received lots of congratulations. He told me they asked how I am doing, and he told them that I was happy, but that I'd been hoping for a girl. I almost burst into tears then, because I realized that I'm NOT happy. I want my baby girl. 

Hell, I'm sitting in the bathroom at the grocery store right now, crying as I write this because it just now hit me and hard. I need to compose myself so I can go back out there and help my husband finish the shopping so we can go home. 

I have a history of depression. I plan to call my counselor tomorrow to see if she can get me in soon. I haven't seen her in over a year, but I know that I can go back.


----------



## kimmy04

I'm so sorry you didn't hear girl but I can promise you that you will fall in love with your little boy. I too wanted a girl the first time and found out I was having a boy. I was dissapointed but once he was here that feeling was 100% gone.


----------



## donnarobinson

Sorry you didn't hear girl I have three boys and no how u feel 
I promise you you will fall in love with him the moment you meet him. I wanted a girl with ds3 so much I cried in the scan room I just wanted out couldn't enjoy it it passed within a few hours boys are amazing and can be such mamas boys 
Maybe one day you can try again my oh said no more after each one and here we have three we both feel done now but have said we will see how we feel when Cruz is 5 X


----------



## Jessicahide

:( sorry you feel like this, boys are great, so loving, i think this may be more about your dh only wanting one child, perhaps if you tell him how you feel he will be understanding and after a year or so you can ttc again.


----------



## maryanne1987

All I can do is reassure you how wonderful little boys are. My oldest boy is 10 and we are inseparable. We have always been so close. I know it can be hard when you imagined having the opposite but once your beautiful boy is here you will wonder why you were ever feeling you do now. I promise it will pass, just don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## smileyfaces

I'm sorry you are disappointed :( but honestly boys are amazing! I'm due my third boy in October x


----------



## maybebaby3

With my 4th I was convinced he was a girl. I secretly hoped all the scans were wrong but he was all boy. I love him to bits and wouldn't change him for the world. Little boys are so lovely and have so much love for their mummies. As soon as you see him you'll forget that you wanted a girl so badly and you'll love him with all your heart xxx


----------



## jtink28

i know it doesn't help now, but i just had my 2nd boy (i'm done with babies too) and i thought i'd be devastated that he wasn't a girl. i couldn't have been more wrong. i'm so so so in love with my 2 boys. they love their mama so much, and they are so cuddly, and are just loads of fun. there's a special place in a boy's heart for his mama :)


----------



## george83

I felt exactly the same after having each of my baby boys, I was completely devastated at not having my baby girl. i would never change them for the world though, my boys are amazing and the biggest blessing but it doesn't stop me being sad I'll never have my girl.


----------



## Fruitmash

For what it's worth, DH was "done" after one, pregnancy was very hard, DD was a fussy girl and I was diagnosed with postnatal depression. I asked that we just not close the door on any more kids, he agreed (but you could see he was just saying it for my benefit) and it was his idea to try for another! He actually kept asking for a couple of months, but we were getting married so it wasn't a great idea. Your OH doesn't know what the future holds and could definitely change his mind :hugs:


----------



## laughingduck

My first was a girl and I was ecstatic. When pregnant with my second I wanted another girl so badly. I was a bit disappointed it was a boy. I felt that way right up until the day he was born. Goodness I didnt think I could love him as much as I do. And although I love both my babies, if I were to have a third, I would want another boy. I am so so glad I got to experience having a son as it really is wonderful. Just wanted to dhare because it surprised me so much. You will love him no matter what. And maybe your hubby will eventually want a second baby too, one can hope!


----------

